
Away Replaces CEO Steph Korey After Verge Investigation - minimaxir
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/9/21003787/away-luggage-steph-korey-ceo-new-lululemon-stuart-haselden-replacement-investigation
======
notlukesky
Bitter words of ex-employees.

Failed with Jeff Bezos of Amazon.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/technology/inside-
amazon-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/16/technology/inside-amazon-
wrestling-big-ideas-in-a-bruising-workplace.html)

Some people I knew bought Amazon shares after the NY Times piece came out.

